# Swinging at the grass



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I know this may sound like a childish mistake but I do it more often than not. I am always swing the club to low and clipping the grass or the ground. I've tried adusting my stance, tee height, and hand positioning. Any suggestions?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Are you just chunking out a divot when you drive the ball or is it actually stopping you from following through with the shot completely so you have to take extra strokes or just messing your shot up?

And, trust me, there is no such thing as a childish mistake in golf. Some would argue (spouses in particular) that golf in itself is a childish mistake  

Maybe I can give some advice if you can provide a little more detail. I think it's a pretty common thing, especially if you haven't played for a long time to have trouble with that. I know I used to sometimes swing and miss the ball and tee completely. Strike one, strike two, strike three and I was out


----------



## Caddy (Apr 26, 2006)

A good tip for you may be to get into your usual stance and once you feel happy with your posistioning step back ever so slightly so your club is now about an inch behind the ball at the start of your swing..

This will mean you are already starting to swing up as you make contact with the ball and hopefully mean you will not get in your groundskeepers bad books 

Chris


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

You really should be getting some contact with the ground, but like CanCaddy said, it shouldn't be so much that it ruins your shot (known as hitting the ball fat)

I'm guessing there are a lot of different causes for hitting the ball fat, but I recommend you really focus on keeping your eyes on the ball the whole way through the swing. It sounds simple but I sometimes have to remind myself to watch the ball, and my ballstriking consistency goes back to normal.


----------



## igolfconcepts (Apr 29, 2006)

Hitting behind the ball or hit it fat usually is caused by a couple of things. One is "swaying". Swaying means your lower body is moving too much during the backswing and essential you have lost your balance and this leads to hitting it fat and not solid. If I were you, I would concentrate on trying to keep your right knee (if you play right handed) inside your right foot throughout the backswing. You do want to continue to shift your weight to the right on your backswing but really try to keep that right knee inside your right foot. You will be surprised how much this could help with your balance. 

Another problem might be head movement. Keep your head still throughout your swing...this might sound basic, but it is important. 
Hope this helps!!


----------

